# Cream Pie Fuzz



## K Pedals (Nov 10, 2019)

Sounds solid...


----------



## music6000 (Nov 10, 2019)

Too bad you used the CREAM enclosure on your other build!
Still looks Yummy!!!


----------



## Barry (Nov 10, 2019)

Very nice! Everybody loves Pink!


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 10, 2019)

Looks fantastic !

Ive never seen those resistors used to the switch pad like that...does that build call for that ?

Mike


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 10, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Looks fantastic !
> 
> Ive never seen those resistors used to the switch pad like that...does that build call for that ?
> 
> Mike


Those are 0 ohm resistors basically the same as using hookup wire.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 10, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Those are 0 ohm resistors basically the same as using hookup wire.



I gotcha...Thanks


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 10, 2019)

Very pretty, but I think the name calls for some graphic graphics.


----------



## Kroars (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks for posting!  I built two of these, put red LED’s in one and green (after seeing your pic) LED’s in the other.  They both sound great, in fact I’m not sure which I like better.  The red LED almost has a slight gated effect that I really dig.  Wonder what blue would sound like?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 7, 2020)

Kroars said:


> Thanks for posting!  I built two of these, put red LED’s in one and green (after seeing your pic) LED’s in the other.  They both sound great, in fact I’m not sure which I like better.  The red LED almost has a slight gated effect that I really dig.  Wonder what blue would sound like?


Was about to ask about the sound difference with the LEDs. Great job!


----------

